
Improve your writing by having it read back to you - foxfired
https://idiallo.com/blog/improve-your-writing-by-using-text-to-speech
======
icc97
[https://www.xkcd.com/481/](https://www.xkcd.com/481/)

It's quite an interesting concept.

Using translate.google.com is one of the easiest ways of getting text to
speech and definitely works better than the suggested site in the article

